# Net extraction pipe and cigar



## BUSDRIVER (22/10/21)

Im extracting around 40g of blackstone pipe cherry tobacco in pg jist covwring the loose tobacco, needs to sit for 8 weeks, we are one week in,

Im also extracting 2 loose captain black cherry cigarellos, i took the loose tobacco out the wrapper and added again just enough pg.

Filtering will be done using a french coffee press and some coffe filywrs and a final filter through a syringe with cotton in the neck.

Has anyone extracted these 2 and been happy wth it also has anybody e useg still water as a maceration liquid as some forums indicate water works vwry well.

Also what do you mix your nets eith in recipes, eg cream, nuts etc


Im very new to this and wanted to see if someone else has succeeded an paid school fees here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 5


----------



## Resistance (23/10/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Im extracting around 40g of blackstone pipe cherry tobacco in pg jist covwring the loose tobacco, needs to sit for 8 weeks, we are one week in,
> 
> Im also extracting 2 loose captain black cherry cigarellos, i took the loose tobacco out the wrapper and added again just enough pg.
> 
> ...



I used both distilled water and PG. 
Water works faster but has to be taken out before 4days or it will start to ferment.then reduced and eventually also added to PG.

PG takes longer . Three months is what I did on recommendation from @Raindance. He has more knowledge on this topic and process.
I used to vape neat ,but my last try with PG base couldn't afford supplies at the time and mixed in VG and concentrates. It was quite nice , with a notably faint tobacco note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/10/21)

I used cigarettes, roll your own and BB, Fox,and rum and maple mix. I liked the BB mix and on its own.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## GSM500 (24/10/21)

I have made a number of NET's, but only using PG as the base liquid in a cold maceration process. I've soaked the tobacco from 4 to 12 weeks. I prefer the 4 week old NET's as there seems to be less of a Tobacco Absolute note on the flavour that tends to spoil the tobacco notes I am trying to get out of the whole process. When I talk about the Tobacco Absolute notes, these are the "Dish Cloth" notes of a tobacco extraction that I don't enjoy and the longer the tobacco soaks for, the heavier this flavour comes through when vaping it. If you have used Tobacco Absolute (FE) you may know what I'm talking about. This is a fantastic flavour for tobacco but if used too high in a mix, it spoils the flavour and you end up with a weird, musky off note. There are those that may enjoy this and see it as a target flavour, but it is what I try to avoid. I use the NET at around 1 to 2% in a mix to get the notes I am after.

I have also done a hot maceration using a DIY mixer with a hot plate. Using a bit of tobacco in 50ml of PG and letting mix at around 50 deg C for a period of 8 hours and then filter the tobacco out of the PG. This method gave great results although not quite as strong as the longer cold maceration process. Still got the notes from the tobacco I was after.

But, one of the most important pieces of advice I can provide is "Get the right Tobacco!". I found that extracting from a RYO stile tobacco was the biggest waist of time but visiting a tobacconist for some of their more exclusive pipe blends made a big difference on the out come.

Unfortunately I have not tried any Cigars so can't comment on that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)

Back in my varsity days, (and long before vaping), we soaked erm ... "tobacco" in ether until it turned white, (_usually a day or so_), and then allowed the ether to evaporate. It left behind a thick very dark brown syryp 
Would this method not work with cigarette / cigar tobacco too ... where you would then take the syryp / distillate and mix it as you would a normal flavour into PG/VG?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (24/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Back in my varsity days, (and long before vaping), we soaked erm ... "tobacco" in ether until it turned white, (_usually a day or so_), and then allowed the ether to evaporate. It left behind a thick very dark brown syryp
> Would this method not work with cigarette / cigar tobacco too ... where you would then take the syryp / distillate and mix it as you would a normal flavour into PG/VG?


Sounds a little like Tobacco Absolute. Tobacco Absolute is gummy gunk left at the bottom of the barrel in an (example) NET process. The consistency of this is something like prestik and can't really be used in an eliquid mix. This gummy paste is mixed 50/50 with grain alcohol to bring it to a liquid form for use in eliquid mixing. I presume the majority of the grain alcohol evaporates during the mixing process.

Not sure about the Ether process, it would concern me a little that the tobacco had turned white but maybe there is some value to the dark brown residue left behind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)

GSM500 said:


> Sounds a little like Tobacco Absolute. Tobacco Absolute is gummy gunk left at the bottom of the barrel in an (example) NET process. The consistency of this is something like prestik and can't really be used in an eliquid mix. This gummy paste is mixed 50/50 with grain alcohol to bring it to a liquid form for use in eliquid mixing. I presume the majority of the grain alcohol evaporates during the mixing process.
> 
> Not sure about the Ether process, it would concern me a little that the tobacco had turned white but maybe there is some value to the dark brown residue left behind.



The processing of plant matter in this manner strips it of pretty much everything other than the fibrous bits, so logically it should work for tobacco, however it'll be a LOT more than just flavour extracted ... it'll include nicotine and tar(r) ... as to ether being a concern ... the reason we used it back in ye day was because of it's low boiling point, meaning it evaporated very quickly, leaving behind only what it had stripped from the plant matter.

I have no idea whether this could be used as an alternate method of flavour, (and nicotine) extraction, but I'm sure someone on this forum, after reading this will give it a go and let us know

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (24/10/21)

these of course would be coil gunckers of note ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (24/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The processing of plant matter in this manner strips it of pretty much everything other than the fibrous bits, so logically it should work for tobacco, however it'll be a LOT more than just flavour extracted ... it'll include nicotine and tar(r) ... as to ether being a concern ... the reason we used it back in ye day was because of it's low boiling point, meaning it evaporated very quickly, leaving behind only what it had stripped from the plant matter.
> 
> I have no idea whether this could be used as an alternate method of flavour, (and nicotine) extraction, but I'm sure someone on this forum, after reading this will give it a go and let us know


One method they use is butane extraction. 
I read up on it. Started experimenting ,but I never really did much.
There's.alot.of info on ECF on this topic. (Electronic cigarette forum)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/10/21)

vicTor said:


> these of course would be coil gunckers of note ?


Two days max. Three days then the coil starts funking and isn't efficient . You'll end up increasing wattage to compensate and burn through the cotton faster .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)

vicTor said:


> these of course would be coil gunckers of note ?



I have no idea, as it wasn't erm ... "_conventional_" tobacco we used and nor did I use coils to "_consume it_" back in ye day 
I'm hoping one of the NET extraction guys on this forum gives it a try and lets us know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (24/10/21)

Resistance when you mix your nwts do you mix with artificial tobacco like hangsen flv or inawera or do you just gooi in pg and vape it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (24/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I have no idea, as it wasn't erm ... "_conventional_" tobacco we used and nor did I use coils to "_consume it_" back in ye day
> I'm hoping one of the NET extraction guys on this forum gives it a try and lets us know



I have no idea what you are talking about. Can you bring a sample to the next vape meet?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GSM500 (24/10/21)

vicTor said:


> these of course would be coil gunckers of note ?


On the actual tobacco extracts I have juices with net's that I can vape for 3 weeks without rewicking but also have those that won't let you go past two days.

On the greener side of this coin we have vape solutions but a PG/VG based liquid does not seem to be the favoured route. As far as coil gunking goes on this type of extract, it's not as heavy as you would think and certainly not as heavy as some NET's. The favoured methods of vaping this genre of fix are a DHV or Power Slug atomizer tanks.

I'll leave it there

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## GSM500 (24/10/21)

Adephi said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Can you bring a sample to the next vape meet?


No ways, but you'd need to pitch up all the same

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (24/10/21)

Adephi said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Can you bring a sample to the next vape meet?



jaa bra, we will

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (26/10/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Resistance when you mix your nwts do you mix with artificial tobacco like hangsen flv or inawera or do you just gooi in pg and vape it



Sometimes plain sometimes I mix it with other flavours mostly fruits. Either way the extract flavour lingers after exhale.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (5/11/21)

so the blackstone cherry pipe tobacco is a winner : 4.5 weeks , i mixed roughly 20 % with 70/30 vg and just filtered it through the gorilla bottle with some cotton in the neck to taste test, wow NETS are definately something i will be getting into , first sample is good and see this paring well with Chocolate , FLV cream, FW sweet cream or some TFA pistachio, rich , natural sweet and bitter, dry and taste the tobacco Winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

